# Crazy Trade Idea...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I doubt Cleveland would ever do this but here goes...

Dallas Gets:
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Future 2nd Pick

Cleveland Gets:
Avery Johnson
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Future 1st Pick

Dallas looses two players that they really dont need and gain a good backup center. 

C-Raef Lafrentz/Zydrunas Illguaskas
PF-Dirk Nowitzki/Wang Zhi-Zhi
SF-Rashard Lewis/Eduardo Najera
SG-Michael Finley/Adrian Griffin
PG-Steve Nash/Nick Van Exel

There 2nd Team could beat most Eastern Conference Teams...


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think Cleveland is interested in shopping Ilguaskis right now. They just dealt Dre and if they deal him, they are left with Diop starting at center. Maybe in a couple years that would be ok, but not right now.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

there are people that wouldn't have a problem with trading Z. Although the only thing I question is that Z is a much better player than LaFrentz. Z is easily top 10 when healthy, very good offensively and a decent shot blocker.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

i would love to see z come here. so then we won't have to see esch or bradley get a lot of playing time. and i don't think that it's that crazy of an idea. i don't think it's gonna happen. but i don't think z is an "untouchable."


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

not untouchable but I doubt that they would just give him away.
Especially since the only backups that they currently have are Mihm and Diop.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Too bad Dallas cannot throw Bradley into a deal like that. Maybe Cleveland would consider a deal similar to that if they got Bradley & Esch & Tariq, etc. - in return. :grinning:


----------

